# Running Tips



## YrMyKnight (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey Guys!
My Schools having our yearly sports day and I was chosen to represent my team.
I'm pick for the 1500m and 2000m event. I run long distance better.

The competitions in one month so I'll still have time for train better.
I've been training daily by running laps,jogging,trekking etc

If I win,it'll be a boost for my scholarship chances and I might be chosen for the state championships. Any experience athletes here to giv me tips?


----------



## Faz (Jan 18, 2012)

The whispering part


----------



## YrMyKnight (Jan 18, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Good to see another runner! I am mainly a long distance runner though so I don't think I can help much. However, you should check out this website: http://www.runnersworld.com/ it's probably one of the best running websites there is, with calculators, schedules and it has a forum as well. I can't think of anything right now as it's 01:17 right now but I'll check back tomorrow.



Ok, thanks!



fazrulz said:


> The whispering part


 
WTH! _When the race starts,run really fast_ LOL
You must love to watch the cartoons >.>


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 18, 2012)

Im a barefoot distance runner (10k to half marathon). 

I would say train barefoot. Do jogs in the grass barefoot everyday. Going barefoot gives your legs more muscle. 
On race day, start out strong, but dont stay in first place the whole time. Stay top 3 for about 1300m , depending on the race then go all out on the last 200m. 

Oh yeah drink LOTS of water. 2liters a day. It makes a difference.


----------



## Florian (Jan 18, 2012)

1. 1500 isn't really long so you need not only a good endurance you need a bit of muscle strength.
When you're not going to the gym, you can try out this exercise
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVyvF2B3CIo

2. Drink much water, not only 2 Liter around 4 at least. It sounds much but it isn't.
Drink when ever you can. I drink normally 5 Liters a day. I always have a 1.5 Liter bottle in my bag. It is good for every thing e.g. health, sport, skin etc.

3. The day before you have to be carbloading. Rice or noddles the hole day. 

4. Keep pushing your self, when your legs are giving up, think about something motivational e.g. idk, a hot chick in the audience or something

5. Run with a backpack with a few books in it (for training)


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 18, 2012)

YrMyKnight said:


> Hey Guys!
> My Schools having our yearly sports day and I was chosen to represent my team.
> I'm pick for the 1500m and 2000m event. I run long distance better.
> 
> ...


 
I used to run, then I took an arrow in the knee.

Now seriously, I used to run A LOT when I was a child until my knee got screwed up (I was slightly overweighted). I still miss it, but the doctor said absolutely no running until it gets better (I have waited years and it's still quite bad).

I'd say the first thing you should learn is some technique. I've seen people running in the street like blonde retards in terror films... That is not good. You have to move your arms just enough to maintain the equilibrium without closing your fist completely. Also, don't lean too much forward, you should run straight. There are a lot of tips and 'rules', but I've almost forgotten them. Look for a good webpage and practice, sounds silly but it's important.

About the distance, I've never ran that distance seriously (I always ran 50m or 10km+). If you go to your local library and search for a book, I'll be sure you will find something about 1500 and 2000m. Temporary joining your local running club would be a nice idea.

I'm not sure if you'll be able to do it well in a month. The endurance is relatively easy to get (Just run every single day until you can't run more until some days before the comp), but those races also require a strenght you can't achieve in a month.

My vote goes for daily endurance training + intensive gym training, Not sure if that will get you something or not, but definitely is going to help.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 18, 2012)

Achifaifa said:


> I'd say the first thing you should learn is some technique. I've seen people running in the street like blonde retards in terror films... That is not good. You have to move your arms just enough to maintain the equilibrium without closing your fist completely. *Also, don't lean too much forward, you should run straight*. There are a lot of tips and 'rules', but I've almost forgotten them. Look for a good webpage and practice, sounds silly but it's important.


 
False. The proper running form, is leaning foward, landing on the ball of your foot instead of your heel. Leaning foward will help gravity push you foward, making strides smaller and faster.


----------



## FlyingFingers (Jan 18, 2012)

*Sprinting tips*

So, I have track and field commin' up soon and I would like to know how to get faster,
I also run 50M - 150M


----------



## emolover (Jan 18, 2012)

It would be nice if you told us your times and a video of you sprinting.

As with cubing, practice *practice* *PRACTICE!!!*


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 18, 2012)

High School running forum. Join it.

http://www.runnersworld.com/community/forums/runner-communities/high-school

However, that's more distance, and they (including I, who post there) will talk you out of sprinting and make you join distance. 

Talk to your coach. All I know about getting better at sprinting is to lift weights.




They have their own version of the OAQT, called "Thread of Insignificant Questions" btw. I like that name, much better than our version.


----------



## FlyingFingers (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 18, 2012)

My 60m sprint was 9.5 but that was 4 months ago and I can probably run sub-9 now,btw I'm only 5'7,and I'm not even 14 yet.And I,like,almost never really run in my life,so I don't train or anything.Could you tell me if this is good?As for the tips,I reccomend running with shoes that have a thin sole(the bottom layer of the shoe below your feet).And an important fact to know is that most top 100m athlethes reach their maximum speed at the 80 m mark.So,when you start don't just run your freaking brains out.Start accelerating very quickly and then when you get to a decent speed start slowly accelerating to your maximum speed.Save 40% percent of your energy and strength for the last third of the run.This is very improtant for short sprints.


----------



## JonWhite (Jan 18, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Start accelerating very quickly and then when you get to a decent speed start slowly accelerating to your maximum speed.Save 40% percent of your energy and strength for the last third of the run.This is very improtant for short sprints.


 
if you're well trained, you can maintain your all-out speed for 100m... get going as fast as you can, as soon as you can... if your muscles are aching by 100m, you need more training


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 18, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> False. The proper running form, is leaning foward, landing on the ball of your foot instead of your heel. Leaning foward will help gravity push you foward, making strides smaller and faster.


 
Lending forward, how much exactly? Because I've seen people with really weird positions, running like they were in the tip of the titanic or something like that. When you tell someone to 'run straight' they naturally tend to lean forward a bit and be in the correct position.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 19, 2012)

Why have there been so many running threads? :confused:

High school running forums man

EDIT: Oops, I thought was an entirely different thread, my bad.


----------



## Thompson (Jan 19, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Save 40% percent of your energy and strength for the last third of the run.


That would be extremely hard for me to calculate during a run lol.


----------



## Owen (Jan 19, 2012)

Thompson said:


> That would be extremely hard for me to calculate during a run lol.


 
Maybe if you were asleep during third grade math class <_<


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Jan 19, 2012)

Florian said:


> 3. The day before you have to be carbloading. Rice or noddles the hole day.



Actually, I have heard not to carbload the day before a race. That could cause you to feel slow and bloated. Carbload at least a week before a race, and during that week. Of course, drink plenty of water. Experiment with different amounts per day and see which feels best. I used to drink TOO much water and that made it hard to run.


----------



## xXxMCCALLxXx (Jan 19, 2012)

LeighzerCuber said:


> Actually, I have heard not to carbload the day before a race. That could cause you to feel slow and bloated. Carbload at least a week before a race, and during that week. Of course, drink plenty of water. Experiment with different amounts per day and see which feels best. I used to drink TOO much water and that made it hard to run.


 
I think that it only makes you feel slow and bloated when you do it not long before the race, but doing it the day before is good. So don't eat the carbs at lunch and then go run an hour later. At least thats how it seems to work for me. When I run, I often overload on carbs by eating a ton of pasta the previous night, and it seems to work well. Sources: I run and have under a five minute mile time.


----------



## YrMyKnight (Jan 19, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Makes sense, I actually remember now, that the Mississauga marathon provides pasta the day before the race so it must be good then.


 
So the idea is to eat a lot on the day before the race?

I also heard some articles saying that Dont drink an hour before the race as it may cause
Stomach aches
During the race.
Is it true?


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 19, 2012)

Achifaifa said:


> Lending forward, how much exactly? Because I've seen people with really weird positions, running like they were in the tip of the titanic or something like that. When you tell someone to 'run straight' they naturally tend to lean forward a bit and be in the correct position.


 
Lean foward, but dont make it look like youre falling. In theory youre leaning foward, but keep your back straight. Make sense?



Sahid Velji said:


> Slow and bloated? I have never experienced anything like that, could you elaborate on that? Too much water, like the 5 liters/day I saw above, can negatively affect you as well. I think 3-3.5 liters is reasonable.


 
Drink about 3 liters a day. 2 days before race, dont drink as much. maybe 2 liters. 



YrMyKnight said:


> So the idea is to eat a lot on the day before the race?
> 
> 
> I also heard some articles saying that Dont drink an hour before the race as it may cause
> ...


 
It can be true. Dont drink fast or gulps. Sip and take very little at a time. 
And the point isnt to eat a lot. The point is to get carbs so that during the race, your body wont give out or you wont get tired as fast.
Eat pasta. Then eat snacks in between, like fruits and salads.


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 19, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Lean foward, but dont make it look like youre falling. In theory youre leaning foward, but keep your back straight. Make sense?


 
Yep, that does make sense.


----------



## asportking (Jan 19, 2012)

Try to keep steady breathing. A lot of people start gasping for air and panting when they run, but it really helps if you take slow, long breaths (or at least it did for me).


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Jan 20, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Slow and bloated? I have never experienced anything like that, could you elaborate on that? Too much water, like the 5 liters/day I saw above, can negatively affect you as well. I think 3-3.5 liters is reasonable.


I've asked a dietitian and she said you need to start carbloading at least a week before a race. If you don't carbload and just pile noodles in yourself all day the day before, you will not feel explosive and or "fast" so to say (note also, I am a mid-distance runner.). It is more beneficial to have a steady intake of carbs instead of having a lot carb packed food in one day. In my experience, I have dealt with feeling sluggish and my stomach feeling rather big before races, and doing this helps for mid distance and long distance races.


----------



## Florian (Feb 12, 2012)

So how is the training going?


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 12, 2012)

Didn't notice this thread before, thanks for bumping. I'm currently training for a 12km run in May as well and hoping to clock under 1.5 hours. Then eventually by next year I hope to join full marathons. Seeing some good advices here


----------



## Florian (Feb 14, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> Didn't notice this thread before, thanks for bumping. I'm currently training for a 12km run in May as well and hoping to clock under *1* hours. Then eventually by next year I hope to join full marathons. Seeing some good advices here


 
fixed, the run is in May dude


----------



## MalusDB (May 28, 2012)

Just thought I'd bump this thread. I'm planning on getting back into running, hopefully get back to where I was a few years ago, and try and get a sub 35 10k time. I just seen a video of an old associate from nearby my hometown who ran a 1.45.76 800m, got me motivated since I used to beat him lol.


----------

